# Insulating an Electric Smoker



## jiju1943 (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope this is posted in the right place. I have an older Smokey Mountain Series charcoal smoker that I converted into an electric several years back. The element or controls went out last year and I am just now getting around to replacing them. The element and control I had in the smoker I took off a small electric smoker I bought from Wal-Mart for $28. They lasted for about three or four years, they are the exact same element and controls that Smokey Mountain Series sells as a replacement but for twice what I gave for the others. I really would like to have a better control and element.

The smoker I have is the box type and is about 4 feet tall from the floor and the element I had just wouldn't heat well enough in the winter to get the temps up where I needed them. I want to insulate the smoker and cover the insulation with some aluminum I have left over from building a teardrop camper several years back. I really don't know what kind of insulation will work on it. I very seldom get the temps over 250-275 (that was in the Summer time) and not for long then. Does anyone have any suggestions what type of insulation will work and hold up?

The way I smoke a butt is at 175-180 until the core hits 180 then crank the smoker up to 225-250 until the core temps hit 190. I take the butt off, wrap in a clean towel and place in a small cooler for about an hour or so. I smoke with hickory saw dust in a cast iron box that Lowe's sold for chips. I get the saw dust wet before putting in the smoker about a double hand full of dust is all I need for a good smoke. I also put 3 or 4 chunks of charcoal in to get the nice smoke ring.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, are you in luck -- my buddy the foam expert is sitting right here in my living room!  Phenolic rigid foam board (1 inch thick) is fire resistant and available at your home center or a rigid board insulation company like Blue Linx  (303-706-8000).  The foam board is NOT UV resistant, so it must be covered; that aluminum should be perfect.


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say kiln insulation, but there may be others that will work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

Or you could just wrap a welding blanket around it.


----------



## donnieonfire (Jan 5, 2012)

I used a water heater blanket. A word of caution though. Don't fall asleep. I went from hot and juicy to dry and jerky by the time I woke up. I was smoking in Iowa in November and thought I needed the insulation. I have since realized I don't. Good luck.


----------



## jiju1943 (Jan 10, 2012)

I apologize for not answering your replies sooner, being new to the forum I couldn't find the thread again until now.

I really do appreciate the information, I will post how the smoker turns out, thanks again.

Jim


----------



## jiju1943 (Jan 10, 2012)

adiochiro3 said:


> Man, are you in luck -- my buddy the foam expert is sitting right here in my living room!  Phenolic rigid foam board (1 inch thick) is fire resistant and available at your home center or a rigid board insulation company like Blue Linx  (303-706-8000).  The foam board is NOT UV resistant, so it must be covered; that aluminum should be perfect.


I have googled Phenolic rigid foam board and it is a little confusing, is this the blue foam insulation sold at Home Depot or the aluminum foil covered foam board?


----------

